# Kettle Grill Vs. Barrel Grill



## Charon (Apr 18, 2018)

Hello

long time since I posted something. I'm looking for a charcoal grill and I can't decide between a Kettle Grill( Weber One Touch) and Barrel Grill (BBQ Scout Barbecue Classic)

The BBQ Scout can be upgraded to a smoker. 
The Weber is a classic and I found more control of the heat rotating the lid/vent. 

Any thoughts? Is anyone here from Germany that has a BBQ Scout Barbecue Classic?


----------



## 5698k (Apr 18, 2018)

If youre interested in smoking, have you considered a Kamado type grill? Theyre extremely versatile, and easy to cook on.


----------



## Bensbites (Apr 18, 2018)

5698k said:


> If youre interested in smoking, have you considered a Kamado type grill? Theyre extremely versatile, and easy to cook on.



I will second that. Kamados are the Swiss Army knives of outdoor cooking capable of everything from smoking cheese and jerky at 150 F to pizza at 750 F. Then again 5698k and I hang out on a few other forums together.


----------



## bkultra (Apr 18, 2018)

Have to agree as well


----------



## daveb (Apr 18, 2018)

Green is good!


----------



## RonB (Apr 18, 2018)

There are a ton of options for upgrading a kettle. My go to is a kettle with a Slow N Sear and a Drip N Griddle. That allows me to smoke low and slow, reverse sear, and grill. ABC BBQ, (not affiliated in any way), sells the SnS and DnG and has some great videos on using them. The cold great reverse sear is awesome.


----------



## brianh (Apr 18, 2018)

Budget? Im also a huge BGE fan. Does everything but a big investment for us common folk. Wait for a sale or good price on a demo. Ive done everything on mine from cold smoking a ham to blazing hot tandoori chicken.


----------



## dmourati (Apr 18, 2018)

Get a Big Green Egg even if you have to wait to afford it.


----------



## 5698k (Apr 19, 2018)

The Kamado route, if you decide to take it, is a fun one. Grill size, and budget are probably the two most important factors. The big three are, BGE, Kamado Joe, and Primo. In the XL sizes, some might say Primo has a slight advantage because of the oval shape. Ive owned a Primo XL, the shape is nice, but I dont like the firebox. It seems fragile, and can break up, rendering the grill useless until the box is replaced, only once under warranty. 

Between KJ, and BGE, dont let anyone tell you one is better than the other. Theyre not. The differences are innovation, which dealer ends up being closest to you, and the final deal. I will say one major advantage KJ has is that its mostly assembled when purchased, the BGE is not. 

Ive owned, or cooked on all three, and from a cooking standpoint, theres no real difference in function.


----------



## bkultra (Apr 19, 2018)

I own both a Joe jr. and BGE (large). If I was buying one today it would be the Big Joe. It comes standard with all the aftermarket items I like and that new hinge is amazing. Don't get me wrong I love my BGE, but I had my brother buy the Big Joe recently. I also prefer the Jr. To the MM (mini max) or mini BGE. 

All that being said... The OP is from Romania and I'm not sure what, if any, dealers they have.


----------



## Bensbites (Apr 19, 2018)

bkultra said:


> I own both a Joe jr. and BGE (large). If I was buying one today it would be the Big Joe. It comes standard with all the aftermarket items I like and that new hinge is amazing. Don't get me wrong I love my BGE, but I had my brother buy the Big Joe recently. I also prefer the Jr. To the MM (mini max) or mini BGE.
> 
> All that being said... The OP is from Romania and I'm not sure what, if any, dealers they have.



I am a big KJ fan. Kinda an understatement since I am one of a few folks beta testing the ikamand before its launch. I think KJ has several advantages over the competition. The top advantages are related to design and customer service/warranty fulfillment. I can go on and on, but will let people ask questions before providing too much info.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Apr 19, 2018)

I was extremely impressed with the Big Joe last year when they had a deal going at Costco, but ended up going with the Vision Pro at Home Depot because I had a bunch of gift cards I had to burn up. Had a slight issue with some air leakage but one of the joys of working for a mechanical contractor is easy access to heat felt and fixed it and love it. If it had been a matter of paying cash, I would have gone with the joe. Joe's hinges have eclipsed BGE in my opinion.


----------



## strumke (Apr 19, 2018)

Kamado Joe for the win. I have a Jr and a classic. I wish my classic was the Big Joe size tho instead.


----------



## Charon (Apr 20, 2018)

hey guys. Thanks for the info. I would love to get a Kamado Joe but sadly it's not in the budget. 
I was debating between a Weber One Touch 57cm and a German made BBQ Scout Barbecue Classic in the range of 250Eur 
I got the BBQ Scout because it's a lot bigger and I can add a side firebox to it later.


----------



## bosco (Apr 20, 2018)

Weber one touch is an excellent grill. There is an excellent add on called a slow and sear that you can purchase after market. It is a charcoal basket with a water pan that really helps with two zone cooking and allowing for smoking. The kettle is the classic grill and it has a cult like following. 

I too would recommend a Kamado, however, if price is an issue maybe not the best option at this point. If you are in Germany see if they have the Akorn or vision available as they are competitive in price point. 

But in all honesty you will love the kettle, if you hit extreme colds you may not have the best luck in the winter months. 

I started on a kettle years ago and I do miss using it from time to time. 

Yes a Kamado is the swiss army knife of bbq (funny that is catching on) but in all honesty you can produce incredible food on about anything you cook on. Its just that some cookers make it easier than others.


----------

